# Nissan paint warranty



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

This past weekend I washed my truck, an 06 Frontier XE. After toweling it off, I noticed a dull spot on the hood about 1/4" in diameter. I thought maybe I missed a spot. I rubbed it with the towel and it was still there. I looked at it from the side, and it had ate through the clear coat. I couldn't believe it. I don't even have 2000 miles on it. Only owned it 4 months. Took it to the dealer, the first dealer said it was bird crap, and he couldn't do anything about it. Nissan offers no warranty on the paint from acid rain, tree sap, bird crap etc... Went to a second dealer,where I had bought the truck, he said the same thing, I said maybe you guys knew it was there and doctored it up. I never seen it before I washed the truck, and now it suddenly becomes evident? He calls the body shop manager, he too says its from bird crap. Shows me a paint book with all kinds of different paint damage. Damned if the pattern on the hood isn't like the one in the book. I tell the guy, this just ain't right. I don't even have 2000 miles on the truck. He talks to the body and paint manager. Tells me he'll try wet sanding and buffing it out. The guy he has do it, burns the paint, I now have a ripple over the spot. He also did'nt wipe the hood off for dirt, and gave the hood some swirl marks too. I'm like what happened? I've got more damage than when I came in. The service manager talks with the general manager. To reshoot the hood will cost around 500.00 and would I be willing to pay 100.00 towards the job. I think a minute, I say alright. Being that the dealer tried to do something, even though he wasn't obligated to do anything, it's a fair price to pay when you think about it. It's a bummer no doubt, Just gonna say, if you get bird crap on your vehicle you better wash it off ASAP!


----------



## littlefish (Jul 1, 2006)

Clear coat looks good but nothing - nothing - replaces a good heavy coat of wax every couple of months. It takes a while for bird droppings to eat thru the stuff. It also keeps the contaminants in the air from sticking to the paint and all you have to do is a 5 minute 3 dollar car wash once a week. A small price to pay to keep the body in shape. Another thing I use because the chassis tend to rot out on these trucks is to spray diesel fuel from a pressure sprayer on the undercarraige and body. Diesel will prevent rust and tends not to let mud and dirt stick so badly. That was a little trick I learned while working communications in Gulf of Mexico offshore. They spray lot of offshore equipment with diesel to prevent rust out there. Best of luck - Littlefish


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Madness, I feel for you because I have the same thing as you have on my truck. My trucks build date was like in Feb and I bought it in Sept sooooo..there is a place on my hood and the top of the cab that have had bird droppings or something left on too long. I knew it before I got the truck but still, it ticked me off and I notice it everytime I wash it. I hope the paint job takes care of it. regards, Larry


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Gave the truck to the dealer testerday, to get the hood painted. Hopefully I'll get it back today. Funny thing though, I had wax on the truck. I just can't believe that in this day and age, that they don't have paint's or clear coats that won't stand up to bird crap. Unreal!


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Got the truck back. They did a great paint job on the hood. All is well!


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

nissanmadness said:


> Got the truck back. They did a great paint job on the hood. All is well!



Glad to hear it ..life is good.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Had to take the truck back to get the hood repainted again. Dirt under the paint in 2 spots. Got the truck back today. Went over it with the service manager. The paint job passed inspection. Amen!


----------



## Larryj (Aug 14, 2005)

Hummmm, guess second time was charm so hopefully it is ok now. To tell you the truth, I really am disappointed with several things about my truck, the paint being one of them. I won't go into the rest of them but I know now I should have researched a little more before buying. Live and learn, Larry


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

You should take it back to the dealer if the paint is wrong. See the general manager if you have to, and plead your case. Remember you have to promote yourself as a squeaky wheel, so to speak. Just don't get angry or testy with them, they're people too. I hate the lack of headroom in the truck, due to that headliner sloping down. What were they thinking? Oh well, I gotta live with it. Whatever ails you about your truck, see if you can't resolve it. There are ways around things.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

I've owned my 2006 Frontier SE for one week and the dealership I bought it from has already voluntarily buffed out three small scratches that I found after looking at it in the daylight for the first time (bought it at night). I think it depends heavily on where you go. Honestly, if a dealership cut you a 400% price discount on a hood repaint because of a defect you found four months after buying it, you really got a good deal. They did not *have* to help you at all, they had no more proof than you did that the paint mark wasn't there long after you bought it. Be nice to 'em


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought it was a good deal too, even gave the service manager a 10.00 tip. Whaddya want from me?


----------

